# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Checksum

## signesss

Kāda nozīme ir checksumai un kas ar to tiek pārbaudīts??

----------


## karloslv

datu pareizība

mūsdienās cilvēki vairs gūgli un vikipēdiju nevar atvērt?

----------


## Lemings

> Kāda nozīme ir checksumai un kas ar to tiek pārbaudīts??


 Ja sūti kaut ko starp divām ierīcēm, tad lai pārliecinātos, ka visi dati ir pareizi nosūtīti, abos galos izrēķina kontrolsummu, ja tās sakrīt tad dati ir nosūtīt pareizi.

----------


## kaross

pacelšu atkal vecu tēmu augšā. varbūt sīkāk var pastāstīt kur konkrētāk izmanto chekcsum? 
visos mikrokontrolieros taču neizmanto checksum? auto vadības bloku čipiem cik zinu ir checksum.
vēl sajēga ir maza, tapēc nebļaujiet. ar googli nepietiek vai vienkārši nemāku atrast.

----------


## JDat

viss ok! Pretjautājums: esi sūtījis/saņēmis datus pa serial port? Uztaisi programmu uz PC, kura nosūta "12345678" tad pauze pus sekundi, tad atkal sūta un vienlaikus lasa datus. Tad uzlodē konektoru, kas savieno TXD un RXD kājas kopā. Tagad tava programma sūta ārā datus un vienlaikus rāda ko saņem. Kāpēc vajag tādu stulbumu? Izrauj un iespraud atpakaļ to viltīgo konektoru. Ko redzēsi uz ekrāna? Kā konstatēt tādu ķlūdu datu pārraidē?

----------


## SnacK

Checksummu izmanto pie datu pārraides un glabāšanas, lai būtu drošība, ka dati ir saņemti/nolasīti pareizi. Ir dažādi algoritmi kā checksumma tiek aprēkināta, bet princips ir viens. Checksumma parasti tiek pievienota pārsūtāmo datu beigās. Ja izmainās kāda datu vienība, mainās ar checksumma un tā vairs nesakrīt ar to, kas bija pievienota datiem. Tad gala iekārta var pieprasīt atkārtotu datu sūtīšanu vai lasīšanu, vai arī ziņot lietotājam par kļūdu.
Mikrokontrolleros checksummu lietošana ir atkarīga no programmētaja - var izmantot, var neizmantot. Pie garākām un svarīgākām datu pārraidēm tā ir ļoti vēlama, bet līdz ar to arī programma kļūst sarežģītāka.

----------


## kaross

nu jau nedaudz skaidriba ieviesas. tatad ta ir atseviska funkcija, kuru pievieno programmejot. 
galvenokart esmu dzirdejis no automasinam, bet citur praktiski ne. tur jau ta programma ir sarezgitraka.
iespējams ir pieejams kāds checksum algoritms kā piemērs? dziļākai izpratnei.

----------


## next

Algoritmus guglim paprasi - atsleegvaards "crc".

----------


## JDat

crc liekas sarežģīti. Var piedāvāt xor vai mod2 kā checksum algoritmu. Šos bieži izmanto embedotājās sistēmās.

----------

